# 1Kw Mini Xenon Arc Searchlight (Tank Light Replica)



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Stumbled across this interesting 1Kw Xenon Arc searchlight that looks like a VVS-3.

http://www.lpassociates.net/SearchXenon1.htm

Anyone has recommendations on this? Am interested in this portable beast! :devil:


----------



## 2100 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.francis.co.uk/ Check out the PDFs, they have rated peak candlepower specs. Great info.Check out the architectural series.
http://www.britmar.com/content.php?id=1 

The thing is not recommendations or what... its rather the pricing. Some of these are 5-6 digits in price.  LH300 575W is ~ 4k.

Over here it is not easy to do this kind of things, unless you are very rich (price of properties here)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?249476-20KW-Xenon-Searchlight

And due to proximity of PLAB/TAB and over at my place (and your place included) is right in the smack of the South West approach and South China Sea approach, it won't be fun to play.

Just go to the National Day Parade and enjoy?


----------



## LightSward (Jul 20, 2011)

I actually thought of getting one of these myself. The dollar figure is why I designed and built the 36" Gorilla and the 30 inch Night Hawk, just to name a few.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, the price is too high for these high power units. In this small island its difficult to use these lights. The police will come and we''ll get a heavy fine and confisticate our lights. Not worth it i guess.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just found a Thor Colossus X look-alike host but with 13" reflector. 7AH SLA. Humongous reflector. I'll see if they are selling. I think the 100W ballast should fit.


----------



## Nos (Jul 22, 2011)

2100 said:


> I just found a Thor Colossus X look-alike host but with 13" reflector. 7AH SLA. Humongous reflector. I'll see if they are selling. I think the 100W ballast should fit.


 

OMG, please share :O


----------



## Rezolution (Jul 22, 2011)

Nos said:


> OMG, please share :O


 
http://gzsanmak.en.made-in-china.co...rtable-HID-Spotlight-Search-Light-SM5500.html

*13" Rechargeable Portable HID Spotlight Search Light SM5500*


Packing: 1pr/Color Box Model NO.: SM5500 Standard: CE, RoHS Productivity: 10000PCS/Month Trademark: Sanmak Origin: Guangdong, China Color: Black Model: H3 Series Certification: CE Housing: Plastic Xenon Bulb: H3 Power: 35W/55W Irradiation Distance: Over 3500m Output Brightness: 670, 000, 000 CD/M2 Battery: 12V 7.0ah Waterproof Rate: IP66 Recharge Time: at Least 15h(Max 20h) Continual Illuminate Time: 90 Mins Export Markets: North America, South America, Eastern Europe, Southeast Asia, Oceania, Mid East, Eastern Asia, Western Europe


----------



## Nos (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## 2100 (Jul 22, 2011)

They are not willing to sell, just a sample and there are some issues. I told them to let me know once they have a super-size host available. Pity, else once focus is optimised it should be able to it 5 million cp pretty easily.


----------



## BVH (Jul 26, 2011)

I got an email this morning indicating the price each is $200.00. Of course, they want to sell me other stuff too. In looking at another pic on their website, this light appears to have 2 On/Off switches, much like the classic 2-level Thor Halogen lights, yet it's a 35 Watt HID light. If I really look close and compare the scale of it to my Costco 11" light, its' reflector does not look to be 13". Maybe the total outside diameter of the bezel is 13".

EDIT: Just measured my Costco again. It's only 9" so maybe this light is a couple or more inches larger?


----------



## 2100 (Jul 27, 2011)

BVH said:


> I got an email this morning indicating the price each is $200.00. Of course, they want to sell me other stuff too. In looking at another pic on their website, this light appears to have 2 On/Off switches, much like the classic 2-level Thor Halogen lights, yet it's a 35 Watt HID light. If I really look close and compare the scale of it to my Costco 11" light, its' reflector does not look to be 13". Maybe the total outside diameter of the bezel is 13".
> 
> EDIT: Just measured my Costco again. It's only 9" so maybe this light is a couple or more inches larger?



$200? Before shipping?


----------



## BVH (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, a really steep price.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cloris/Mabel simply would not want to sell to me. Coz they (China Chinese) probably know that I (SGrean Chinese kind of hobbyist/enthusiast) would not want it at that price. So they wanna wait for a Caucasian hobbyist as they mentioned that they only have 1 sample (I can't verify the truth of that also). This is not like the 55W SM5200 which either they or another OEM factory churns out in large numbers, hence the usd52 price which is pretty low for the performance. I am sure it'd be much lower and worth the price when the kinks are sorted out. Anyway it is 320mm external diameter from the diagram on their website.


----------

